# Error code - Need help identifying point of failure



## mr.IgorZ (Feb 17, 2016)

Greetings,

My S3 has about 20K miles on it. I recently scanned computer for error codes and failures and found only 1. I tried to reset it, but it is coming back immediately. I was wondering if somebody could shed some light and provide some information on below mentioned error code. I appreciate your help.

*Infotainment system:
00020 - Actuator shut-off valve Defrost and Dashboard Vents right (V199)*


----------



## Tetak (May 27, 2019)

Hi, I’ve got the same code popping up every time i scanned useing Carista. The message looked suspicious because it was classified under ‘infotainment system ‘.

I contacted Carista crew and they asked me to run their app with debug trace on and send them the logs. They came back the next day and told me that i was right and the correct message is

0020 - Tuner for Satelite Radio 

This makes sense because my Sirius XM satellite service is deactivated

B11CF 53 [009] - Deactivated

Hope this helps,

Vlad


----------

